# Dear Mr. 2 yards of dayglo yellow jersey hogging the bike path



## rockcrusher (Sep 26, 2005)

Beautiful afternoon during national bike month. Me, 250 miles of commuting into the month but dragging on my goal of 400 miles of riding due to unavoidable sickness due to germ riddled boy child. Thursday afternoon, picking up some extra mileage to buffer my weekly mileage to achieve my goal. Add in the aviation bike path for 3.5 extra miles per day. Pedestrian/bike only, separated from traffic except at a few intersections. Gives me only 5 miles on car sharing steets. Nice!

You, bike commuter (?) wearing a huge dayglo yellow jersey, some Performance shades, handlebars way up there and rolling along with 2 other cyclists. Approaching on our shared asphalt paved path of car-free bliss I move over a tick to give you some room. You, dick that you are, move over too, into my lane...even more. I flinch, brake a bit, think to myself "whiskey tango foxtrot?", you smile at me as I veer into the dirt to avoid your rude ass. Expletives form in my mouth, dripping out and spewing like beer from a mouth on so many frat boys couches. 

You keep on, no acknowledgment of your rudeness. I ride on thankful that I have 28c tires, thinking the desert is hard on smaller casings, especially on unplanned get offs. Chafed that the closest I have come to putting ass to pavement in hundreds of miles of commuting was from another cyclist. Worse on a bike/pedestrian only path. Worse even by someone who saw me, acknowledged our shared bike-itude. Final nail, dayglo jersey. 

In hindsight I realize that the third in your party was just trying to get around you but your unpredictable road hogging antics had him playing an unplanned game of cat and mouse back there, veer...brake...attack...veer....etc, trying to see around your blinding jerseys, the random dirt on the path and many corners desperate to get safely around you . 

Instructions for you and your riding cadre:

*1.* get on bike. 
*2.* remove head from posterior.
*3. * pedal.
*4. * repeat.
_Warning never attempt to operate a bicycle without completing step 2._

Thank you for your cooperation!


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Great story!!!!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

you might be better off playing in traffic. Just saying.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Next time, just follow him and ask directly "whiskey tango foxtrot".


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

rockcrusher said:


> Chafed that the closest I have come to putting ass to pavement in hundreds of miles of commuting was from another cyclist.


Eh, I dunno, you were there and I wasn't, but it doesn't sound like that guy was a cyclist. It sounds like that was some asshat who just happened to be riding a bicycle.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Dill weeds like that need to bumped by passing bars or elbows... not cyclist as Allez Rouge said, just some big ding whole riding a bike


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

What is wrong with dayglo yellow? I like to be as visible as possible and yellow does the trick.

Paul


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Just one of the reasons cycling on a multi-use path sucks syphillitic donkey balls, in my humble opinion...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> you might be better off playing in traffic. Just saying.


I'm thinking the same thing. If lowlife bothers you, best to stay out of the slums—especially if your sense of esthetics is easily violated by fashion infractions.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

Hey, [email protected] happens.

I agree that you should go to Yellow Jersey and ask directly, "WTF?!" 

As often happens, there is likely a side of the encounter you don't see, reasons unknown to you as you pedal on towards your goal. He may be an idiot - - but you may find that he is not.

If the latter, being the first to speak might be all that is needed to tweak his behavior and lift that troubling chip off your shoulder. Its a win-win.

If he truly is an @ass, and remains so... well, you'll be good an' wound up, ready for what comes.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I was sort of following until you had a problem with the yellow?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Roads are nice.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

JP said:


> I was sort of following until you had a problem with the yellow?


Problem? More like an obsession....


----------



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

I have the different problem the posers decked out in their3000 bikes and clothing thinking they are in the tour racing lance to the finish LOL! Get out of their way.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

francoaa said:


> I have the different problem the posers decked out in their3000 bikes and clothing thinking they are in the tour racing lance to the finish LOL! Get out of their way.


Everybody wants to feel important - and many folks are convinced they are. 
Probably best to let them go on their way, as you suggest.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

MUPs aren't really for transportation and thus the point is never to get from A to B in a fast and efficient manner. That's what roads are for. MUPs are for recreation and so people go out with their friends and ride side by side and talk or take up the whole path with their dogs or kids and guess what...that's ok! That's what the things are for.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Wasn't he wearing the see and avoid color? It sounds like he was doing his best to warn you off.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

pacificaslim said:


> MUPs aren't really for transportation and thus the point is never to get from A to B in a fast and efficient manner. That's what roads are for. MUPs are for recreation and so people go out with their friends and ride side by side and talk or take up the whole path with their dogs or kids and guess what...that's ok! That's what the things are for.


MUP? Multi Use Paths?


----------

